# Great wood ID site



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Great for IDing wood as lumber if you don't have a book for it. 600dpi photos really zoom in on the grain. Also great if you want to see if that weird tree is worth cutting up for lumber :thumbsup:.
http://www.lib.ncsu.edu/specialcollections/forestry/hough/index.html


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Good site indeed, bookmarked :thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

*Oops*

They have honeylocust and black locust with the same pictures...not at all the same wood :no:. Other than that I could see the site being helpful.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I think it will useful as well, but there are several "Ironwood" entires. :icon_rolleyes:

Didn't find any Eucalyptus either. They misspelled Honeylocust and Boxelder as Honey Locust and Box-elder. :icon_smile:

Just took a quick stroll through there but I think it will be very useful. great photos. Thanks for the link Jefferey. :thumbsup:


----------

